# Need help with my 6 year old with ibs/functional ab pain/sibo



## Kmanzo0123 (Jul 2, 2016)

My has been suffering for 7 months. Hes had 3 antibiotics for sibo. Retesting soon. He just had a scope and colonoscopy. Waiting for results but not expecting anything except ibs/functiobal ab pain diagnos. Any advice would be appreciated. Also advice on what to do about school 
He is high functioning autism. But will not express how uncomfortabke he is to others. Which creates an issue. Has anyone ever reduced hours in school or homeschooled


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I suspect that digestive problems are the underlying cause of autism. Unfortunately, I haven't found the solution.


----------

